# 4-h show training questions



## newbygoatmama (Oct 19, 2012)

hi all i was wondering at what age do you guys start training the babies for show and what do you do to start out with, any tips etc i have seen only a couple video and tips online not much out there Thank you all


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't show but have you looked through the posts in the 4H section? There may be some threads that can answer your questions.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f212/


----------



## llazykllamas (Dec 20, 2012)

We start at 'Day One'! They are handled/petted all over- head, body, legs - all over at least once a day - usually each feeding. They all get collars after a few days, then you can start leading them - not far - maybe just a few steps (theirs not yours). Ours are stalled at night. Once they are going outside daily and know the way from stall to pasture, we start really working on leading. Starting off by just holding their collar and letting them 'lead us'. As they progress, we walk slower or faster so that they have to match their speed to us. Then later, we sometimes don't take a straight path to the pasture. Before you or they know it they are leading great because they didn't even realize they were learning it. They were just going out to pasture. 
Teaching them to be shown/set-up takes more 'dedicated' time. At first maybe just 5-10 minutes a day. Take a few steps, set them up. Take a few steps, set them up etc., ad nauseum. As they progress, make them stand set up longer so they get used to having to stand still for in the showring.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

We don't work with ours until they are weaned and it is a couple weeks before the first weigh-in. Puts them 3 or 4 months old. We just have too many to handle on a daily basis. I like to atleast make sure they are used to a halter before the first weigh-in.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I totally understand, we were in the same boat, especially since everything that is out there is for wethers. My kids showed does the last 2 years, first year was kind of a 'trial' last year they were more serious about it.

I think the younger the kids can start the better, the kids spending time with them, loving & rubbing on them, getting them used to their name, and just gaining trust. 
About a month old my kids start working with them a little, we started out using dog collars, putting the collars on them and letting them walk my kids around lol 
We switched to some adjustable halters w/leads and those were great.
Once they got them used to the halters, they'd start putting pressure on the lead, and after about a week the kids would have them walking decently around the pen for short periods of time.
After that, they'd start taking them out of the pen, and walking them. Our place isn't huge, and we live on a busy road, so the best place for my kids to work with their goats is our front yard which is big. 
They'd walk the goats in big circles around the front yard, stopping & praising them. When they were done working with them they'd let them graze for a while and enjoy themselves with my kids standing by.

Some goats are easier to train than others, and some may just simply be stubborn and that's that...lol 
My oldest daughters does last year gave her an AWFUL time. But the year before that the doe she had was very laid back.
Last year her doe would throw herself down, bulk, etc. and no matter how much she worked with her, she just never fully co operated. 
Guess what? she's showing that doe again this summer LOL!!!! So she'll have to start working with her in about a month.

My 5yo spent a LOT of time with the doe she showed, she was always out playing with her, following her around, etc. So when she went to lead train her goat, she was super easy to lead train and became the best goat at walking on the lead and setting up too. I was so proud of them 

My son and his doe, 2 months old and walking really well on the lead in the pen <before they started going out of the pen>
BTW, We always lead train them to walk on the right side, but once the kids start practicing as if they are in the show ring, then they start changing sides, etc. 









Taking a break and giving some love









My 5yo daughter had her doe lead trained @ 5 1/2 weeks old









This picture always cracks me up! mama was like 'OMG what are you doing to my baby?' haha. 









They were always running and playing together









The only time so far that we've had major trouble is waiting until they are older. 
First year, my son's doe was born in Jan, and waited until she was about 3 months old to start training her <the other babies were Feb babies so we waited to train them all together>. She was terrible, at one point we thought she'd never make it to the show. Whew, thankfully after the first show she started going well.

Last year we bought 2 weaned fullbloods and again, they were not easy to lead train.

I think the younger they are, the more time your kids spend with them, the better chance of them leading well will be. Needs to be consistant too, at least a few times a week whether the kids feel like working with them or not. There were days my kids did NOT want to do anything, and I enforced the issue.

I have 3 kids, and last year they showed 5 does. So once we got them all walking well on the lead, we'd tie 2 of them up to the fence, work with 3, then my oldest 2 kids would tie the goats they were working with, and then work with the ones who had been waiting. This IMO helped too, making them learn to stand patiently & quietly by the fence.

We still have things to learn, but we plan on starting them again @ about 4-5 weeks. In fact, my kids plan to show market wethers this year for the first time, and my son's wether will be 4 weeks tomorrow, so on the nicer weather days I'm going to have him start working with him.

Hope this helps a little bit!


----------



## newbygoatmama (Oct 19, 2012)

thanks all lots of great ideas sorry about not posting in the 4-h section completely forgot lol


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Candice: Your daughter is so cute! Especially with the goats!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

caprine crazy said:


> Candice: Your daughter is so cute! Especially with the goats!


Thanks  She's a silly girl! Her and that doe were like peas in a pod! I'm hoping and praying she'll have the same kind of relationship with her doe this year -- this one we're keeping, so she doesn't have the fear of losing her due to selling. It broke her heart selling her doe last year. 
I think that is the only downfall about showing market animals, when kids do get attached to them, especially young kids.

We have a month old buck kid that will be wethered in the coming weeks, and we're all highly attached to the little stinker! I told my husband we need a bigger place ASAP! lol


----------

